#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-26
* Signon time  :    Thu Mar 22 17:05:44 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Mar 26 07:43:05 2007
* Total uptime :    3d 13h 37m 21s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-RichiH(i=richih@freenode/staff/richih)- Hi all. As you surely noticed, we just had a largish split. A sponsor had a route flap which took a part of freenode from the net. Sorry for the inconvenience and thank you for flying freenode air!
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-27
-RichiH(i=richih@freenode/staff/richih)- Good news everyone! We are holding a design contest for both pdpc.us and freenode.net including all art, designs and logos. Submit your mockups, logos, css or crayon drawings to design@freenode.net and win the secret prizes. You can submit as little as a logo or a full-fledged website. Full details can be found at http://blog.freenode.net/?p=28 and its comments, plus you can join #freenode-design - As always, thank you for using freenode and have a great d
!christel:*! Hi all! It gives me great pleasure to welcome the CaCert.org guys onboard as a project officially affilliated with freenode. For all your assurance questions, check out #cacert -- Thanks for your time and have a great day!
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-28
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-01
!alindeman:*! Hi all, we're having some connectivity problems between a hub and a main rotation server.  Hopefully it'll calm down, but I've removed the server from rotation for now
